

How to Deploy a Rails App with mod_rails on Slicehost (using an Ubuntu slice) - pius
http://www.railsgarden.com/2008/04/12/configurating-passenger-mod_rails-on-slicehost-with-ubuntu-710/

======
zapnap
someone really had to write this up? watch the screencast, it's pretty simple.

also, why "on Slicehost" instead of "on a VPS"? Still don't understand why
people are so loyal to Slicehost. Linode ftw.

~~~
tx
Screencasts take a lot of time to watch and, most importantly, they aren't
google-searchable. Tags aren't enough.

In general, video sucks as a medium for surprising number of applications. I
rarely bother with it - when I stumble across one while looking for something,
I always move on to the next search result.

When I was transitioning from Windows development over to Linux world, I was
lucky to have guys like this one, posting "obvious" things on their blogs:
it's indispensable when searching for a specific error message you got in your
terminal.

------
rcoder
Inserting a big chunk of C++ into my Apache listeners doesn't give me warm
fuzzy feelings. Neither does the fact that mod_rails just flat-out doesn't
work on OS X, which is where a large number of Rails developers do most of
their actual, y'know, _development_.

Personally, I don't think you can really call this a 1.0 release. Pre-beta
preview, maybe; stable, point-oh release, definitely not.

~~~
prototype
"Inserting a big chunk of C++ into my Apache listeners doesn't give me warm
fuzzy feelings."

Uhm, what language do you think all the Apache modules (mod_rewrite, mod_perl,
mod_php, etc.) are written in? They're all either C or C++, so by your logic
all of Apache won't give you warm fuzzy feelings.

"Neither does the fact that mod_rails just flat-out doesn't work on OS X,"

This is false. Passenger _does_ work on OS X, but because of an issue in the
_default_ Apache installation provided by OS X, Passenger is unable to work.
If one installs Apache via MacPorts (or some other means) then Passenger will
work just fine. In fact, the installer warns the user about exactly this
issue.

Many, many people have tested Passenger on OS X, and it works fine for them.
Ryan Bates of Railscasts, the one who made the screencast, used OS X. Pratik
Naik, a Ruby on Rails core developer who helped with testing Passenger, used
OS X.

------
goodkarma
Haven't tried mod_rails yet, but have had a challenging time deploying rails
apps in general

For those that feel the same way I really recommend Rails Machine. Obviously
getting something like mod_rails working on Amazon EC2 would give us
scalability, but had to put that on the back burner for now.

~~~
9oliYQjP
Have you considered EC2-on-Rails? I tried it last week. Works like a charm
exactly as advertised.

<http://ec2onrails.rubyforge.org/>

------
fendale
Has anyone figured out how much less memory mod_rails uses than say Mongrel? I
haven't gotten round to experimenting with it myself yet.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
It uses more.

~~~
prototype
It isn't quite as simple as that. After idling some time, it will release
memory that Mongrel wouldn't release. There are many topics about the exact
details. Future versions will feature more memory optimizations.

------
fiaz
so many choices with Rails...does anybody have any experience with mod_rails?

~~~
atog
mod_rails was released only this week. I expect to see a lot of experiences in
the coming weeks. I'm curious too.

